

Ask HN: Slinkset or not? - medianama

What could be the potential disadvantages of choosing Slinkset to build a commercial consumer product...<p>I've tried Pligg - It attracts too much SPAM and i couldn't figure a way to avoid it...<p>I like Slinkset but not sure if its the right way to go, given that it is hosted and not completely flexible...<p>Would you try build a business that's too dependent on a provider like Slinkset?
======
pclark
why not just host the reddit code yourself?

~~~
medianama
Do you know if attracts spam, as much as pligg?

~~~
pclark
doubt it

------
brett
We're working on making things more flexible. If you have any specific
questions about what you need please feel free to email me, brett at slinkset.

------
known
You may consider <http://www.kubelabs.com/phpdug/>

------
pierrefar
Spam is a problem in all systems. You'll have to deal with it somehow.

Also try Drupal and modules.

